# Whole dorsal fin, GONE!!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

In the space of a day, Crayola managed to completely destroy his dorsal fin. No, not just destroy it. It's completely GONE. There is a stub that's only about an 1/8th of an inch long left. His caudal fin is in tatters. I noticed a small chunk of his caudal missing today, and then it was in shreds, and then his dorsal fin was literally hanging on by a thread. I went back in my room earlier after watching a movie, and it was completely gone. I wonder if he's gotten stressed from me not being in my room much in the past couple of days. I've been having bad back problems, and I haven't been able to sit in my normal chair. Instead, I've been sitting at the kitchen table. Could he be stressing out from not seeing me as much? I know it wasn't from the decor. He had one of those stump decorations with silk plants coming out of it, and he's had it in his tank for at least a month. I'm just in shock. I've NEVER had a fish who destroyed his fin so much that it was just literally GONE.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

O_O do you have a filter in there?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No! I don't know what the deal is!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

What about sharp plastic plants or jagged decorations? Most fish don't bite that drastically.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Poor fish! 

Have you made any changes recently? Different food? Recent water change? Anything like that?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

he could be missing you i know mine are like puppies they get SOO excited to see me..maybe try to bring the kitchen chair into your room and put it where he can see you


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I did switch him to a different tank that's a bit smaller. I didn't want to keep him in the Sterilite bin I had him in because I could barely see him, so I got a 3 gallon Pet Keeper. He's been in it for nearly a week, so I don't think that's the problem. None of his decor was sharp, as I already said. I removed it just in case but I don't think it was the problem.


----------

